# More Gun Control from the Feds



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The House Congressional GOP let this in the defense budget.

https://www.houstoncourant.com/houston-voices/2020/gun-control-sneaks-by-lackadaisical-republicans

Red flag laws give just enough cover to take what the anti gunners want. All of them, that is except for criminals, rioters, looters, and far left groups. To them average Americans just can not be trusted. They may "harm themselves or others".

This legislation has to be mediated in a House and Senate committee meeting. Write, call, email, fax your Senator nonstop.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How true.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I mentioned this in a post on another thread.

The D-Rat and R-Rino senators from Virgina have introduced similar red flag laws, *for the entire nation.* This thread was about Va style gun control going nationwide.

I'll edit this post with a link

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/political-news-topics/122345-va-style-gun-control-usa.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's as much an indictment against the GOP then anything. We elect these guys to do our bidding and protect our rights. Some didn't even read the damn bill, while others were simply feathering their own beds. I am not sure who to line up against the wall first, the Demonrats, who are simply following the socialist party line, or the Republicans for selling us out.



> Twenty-three Republicans failed to read the 1427-page bill before they voted it out of committee, and the rest of Congress spent more time drafting riders and divining their election polls than evaluating the legislation's merit.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I am not sure who to line up against the wall first, the Demonrats, who are simply following the socialist party line, or the Republicans for selling us out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some of the RINOs who voted for this must be up for reelection. They should have been "primaried". If you state has not run the R- primary you know who not to vote for.

Sad thing is, if these traitorous pieces of bullshit are already on the ballot for November, it's too late. Then it's a bad choice of RINO vs a Progressive/communist/socialist.

America needed another Tea Party movement in 2019, too late now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The House Congressional GOP let this in the defense budget.
> 
> https://www.houstoncourant.com/houston-voices/2020/gun-control-sneaks-by-lackadaisical-republicans
> 
> ...


This only applies to those persons subject to the UCMJ - Uniform Code of Military Justice.

People in uniform give up certain civilian rights as soon as they end The Oath by sayinng "so help me God".
This is just one more.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Do you really think the minority party could have changed this? Seriously?


----------

